# Earliest Topwater bite?



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

This warm weather has gotten me thinking about topwater. That's by far my favorite way to fish for bass. What is the earliest you have gotten consistent topwater action on lakes (not your pond in your backyard the size of your driveway!  ). Usually by Memorial Day I can count on a consistent topwater bite.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

archman said:


> This warm weather has gotten me thinking about topwater. That's by far my favorite way to fish for bass. What is the earliest you have gotten consistent topwater action on lakes (not your pond in your backyard the size of your driveway!  ). Usually by Memorial Day I can count on a consistent topwater bite.


The bass were tearin' my buzzbait up this evening on a public lake. The temperature this week has brought the top water bite on. Start it up anytime.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I caught one yesterday on a Pop-R around 7:15am. I only fished it for about 30 minutes in total... that fish came on cast #2 or 3. If it wasn't a tournament situation I might have kept throwing it just to see if it would work, but after 20 minutes without a boil I had to put it down.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Have a very good topwater bite going last year during the first week of May. Hoping to repeat it this year.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if you can find a warming trend early in the year I have caught fish crawling buzzbaits in feb. but its not common. by april its a staple, but I like fishing top so I'll throw them for giggles without bites way earlier than most people will I think, so when they start hitting on top I have already been getting skunked for a few weeks already so I'm ready.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

The earliest topwater bass I've caught was mid March on a buzzbait. There's a picture of it in my photo gallery.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Consistent topwater action to me is almost an oxymoron. If the weather's right, right now is great for topwater, but I have my best luck mid-May.

I'm taking three days off work this week and will be hitting a private lake in Aurora where the bass just slam buzzbaits in the morning. Can't wait for my first bass thumb of 2009.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i have to agree on mid may as well.it gets pretty consistent after then it seems like.before that it's hit or miss more than i like it to be.nothin beats a hawg slamming a top water.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

The topwater bite should get good around the postspawn period when bass are guarding fry.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

For me it is first week of June - mid June using frogs. The Gulp Frogs with a 4/0 hook work great as well as other mouse type baits on top of the moss. As it starts to get warm the bass love the shade of heavy mattes of moss. Usually within a foot of the open water is where they will slam them the most. That's when it starts getting "consistent" for me, I'll catch an aggressive fish here and there, and when the conditions are right on buzz baits before this, like one night last week.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

I had never really fished it until last year. Today I saw some fish active and jumping so I figured I would give it a try. Threw on a Zara Spook and got two smallmouth. They were small. One was on the first cast when I switched, I didn't fish long but I love top water bite so I'm happy that it is starting to be that time of year.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a tournament this Sunday at Resthaven...was planning on trying top water spit-n-kings and frogs all morning!


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Pittsburgh Steelers-2008 Super Bowl Champions

# of Super Bowls
Pittsburgh Steelers-6
Cleveland Browns-0 


Not cool man, not cool
i caught a 5 pounder on a hula popper already this year


----------



## CincinnatiJack (Jul 10, 2008)

I know I caught this in a neighborhood pond, but this hawg was fun to bring in on a spinning rod and 8 lb line using a buzzbait!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice fish. I don't care what kind of water you caught it in.


----------

